

Skinput: Using the Body as an Input Surface - limist
http://www.chrisharrison.net/projects/skinput/

======
limist
Innovative and impressive new forms of input/interaction. Maybe this could
diminish some forms of RSI too.

And the potential for new slang is incredible, of course: "High 5" or "Get
some skin in the game" may never be the same. :)

